

Show HN: My side Javascript/Perl side project, Virtual Flyer Board beta 2 - ralphgoodtimes
http://flyers.pachesoft.com/index.html

======
ralphgoodtimes
After listening to your feedback, I made some adjustments, and here are the
results.

This project has been fun to do so far, especially the Javascript part of it.
You can post flyers in text or graphics format (you can even use a PDF). My
idea is to use it in my local small community.

If you have questions and comments, let me know. And thanks.

You're welcome to fiddle around with it. No login necessary.

